# Seiten laden nur teilweise oder gar nicht



## Lordnikon27 (25. März 2012)

Tag zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Internet und hoffe, jemand hier hat ne Ahnung, was es sein könnte.

Und zwar habe ich seit 2 Tagen folgendes Problem: Wenn ich im Internet surfe, werden Seiten manchmal ganz normal geladen, manchmal nur halb (z.B. fehlen Bilder etc.) und teilweise überhaupt nicht. Wenn die Seiten gar nicht laden, wird das auch sofort angezeigt, bei Opera mit "Die Verbindung wurde durch den Server beendet.".

Sachen wie online spielen oder Skype gehen vollkommen problemlos, ohne Laggs oder Verbindungsabbrüche etc.

Das Problem beim Surfen tritt bei meinem PC (per Netzwerkkabel am Router) unter Opera und Chrome auf, auf einem Laptop und einem Netbook per WLAN aber genauso, es scheint also am Router zu liegen, nicht am PC. Router ist ein Speedport W503V. Ansonsten habe ich beobachtet, dass beim Router die POWER/DSL Leuchte grün leuchtet, wenn alles geht, aber teilweise anfängt grün/rot zu blinken, dann geht es entsprechend nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? Router per Software neu gebootet habe ich, genauso habe ich den Router die ganze Nacht vom Strom getrennt gehabt, hat beides nix gebracht. Telekom Hotline habe ich angerufen, dort konnte man mir nicht helfen, hat mir aber abgeboten, für 10€ im Monat einen Zusatzservice-Vertrag abzuschliessen, die könnten mir dann sicherlich helfen. Was für Deppen, Kundenservice kostet jetzt also extra ....


Danke im vorraus, 
Lordnikon27


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2012)

Vergiss den Kostenpflichtigen Sch***, besorg dir einfach einen neuen Router, den deiner hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (25. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Vergiss den Kostenpflichtigen Sch***, besorg dir einfach einen neuen Router, den deiner hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben.


 
Ok, hab ich auch schon vermutet, werde mir später nen Router von nem Kumpel leihen und es testen.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (25. März 2012)

So, grade mal den anderen Router (irgendwas von TP Link) getestet, allerdings hat der die ganze Zeit gemeldet, dass kein Internet-Kabel verbunden sei. Habe dann wieder auf den vermeintlich kaputten Router gewechselt, der hat dann auch ewig gebraucht, bis er wieder das kaputte Internet hatte. 

Irgendwie vermute ich fast, dass der Splitter nen Treffer hat, wenn beide Router Probleme machen. Das könnte sein, oder?

Werde auf jeden Fall mal morgen im Telekom-Laden vorbeischauen und nen neuen Splitter besorgen. Mal hoffen, dass man sowas noch bekommt ohne Zusatz-Service-Paket


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2012)

Lordnikon27 schrieb:


> So, grade mal den anderen Router (irgendwas von TP Link) getestet, allerdings hat der die ganze Zeit gemeldet, dass kein Internet-Kabel verbunden sei. Habe dann wieder auf den vermeintlich kaputten Router gewechselt, der hat dann auch ewig gebraucht, bis er wieder das kaputte Internet hatte.


Ist dein w503v ein typ a?



> Irgendwie vermute ich fast, dass der Splitter nen Treffer hat, wenn beide Router Probleme machen. Das könnte sein, oder?


Ja,muß aber nicht. Nimm doch bitte mal das anschlußkabel für dein analoges telefon (hat hoffentlich auf einer seite einen tae-stecker) und verbinde damit mal die tae-dose direkt mit deinem modem. (ohne splitter dazwischen,der rj11-stecker passt übrigens in den rj45 dsl-anschluß der box) Wenn es dann immer noch ewig zum syncronisieren benötigt,ist an deiner leitung was defekt.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (25. März 2012)

Ne, der Router ist Typ C.

Das mit dem Telefon teste ich Morgen, der Router steht im Zimmer meiner schlafenden Schwester 

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Skysnake (25. März 2012)

Kann auch sein, dass die Leitung ein Problem hat.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (26. März 2012)

Edit: Kommando zurück, das mit der toten Leitung war mein Fehler


----------



## Lordnikon27 (26. März 2012)

So, aktueller Sachstand: 
Habe jetzt folgendes getestet:

alte Fritzbox SL direkt an Telefonbuchse: Kein Internet, Power Leuchte blinkt

Fritzbox SL an Splitter: Power Leuchte leuchtet permanent, aber DSL Leuchte nicht, trotz neu eingegebener Zugangsdaten, kein Internet.

Speedport direkt an Leitung: Kein Internet, Power Leuchte blinkt rot

Speedport an Splitter: Internet geht halbwegs mit oben beschriebenen Problemen.

Werde mir jetzt mal von nem Kumpel nen Splitter holen und schauen, ob ein andrer Splitter was bringt.

Bei nem zwischenzeitlichen Rückruf vom Telekom-Service wurde mir gesagt, die PCs hier im Haus hätten alle Viren, die das surfen unmöglich machen


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2012)

Ja ne is klar


----------



## Lordnikon27 (26. März 2012)

Ok, Anderer Splitter hat auch nix gebracht. Somit muss der Fehler in der Leitung sitzen, wenn es weder Router noch Splitter sind. 

Mir langt es jetzt auch langsam mit der Telekom. Ich rufe da nochmal an, gebe denen 2 Tage Zeit, wenns dann nicht läuft (ohne, dass ich öminöse Zusatzservicepakete kaufen muss) wechsle ich schnellstmöglich Provider. Gibt seit kurzem hier einen Anbieter, die eigene 16k-Leitungen verlegt haben 

Kurze Anekdote zur Telekom: Bei meiner Studentenwohnung ging das Internet 1 Tage nach Freischaltetermin nicht. Mehrere Anrufe meines Mitbewohners ergaben, dass der Anschluss freigeschalten ist und alles gehen sollte. Nach dem er noch locker ein Dutzend mal bei der Hotline angerufen hatte und niemand nen Plan hatte, hatte er wen vermientlich kompetenten am Telefon, der versprach, sich drum zu kümmern und sich in einer halben Stunde zu melden. 2 Stunden später ergab ein Anruf bei der Telekom, dass der vermeintlich kompetente Mitarbeiter herausgefunden hatte, dass der Anschluss in unsrer Wohnung vom Hauptverteiler abgeklemmt wurde. Um uns das mitzuteilen, hat er die neu zum Anschluss dazubestellte Festnetznummer angerufen. Da hat er dann niemanden erreicht (Er hat also allen ernstes auf einer Festnetznummer angerufen um zu sagen, dass der zugehörige Festnetzanschluss nicht angeschlossen ist  Er hatte sich vorher sogar extra deshalb ne Handynummer geben lassen... ), also hat er in den Akten vermerkt, das wir nicht erreichbar sind und das wars.

Nach etlichen weiteren Anrufen hat mein Mitbewohner dann erreicht, dass ein Techniker kam, der hat den Anschluss am Hauptverteiler angeschlossen und alles ging, 5 Minuten Aufwand.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2012)

Lordnikon27 schrieb:


> Speedport direkt an Leitung: Kein Internet, Power Leuchte blinkt rot
> 
> Speedport an Splitter: Internet geht halbwegs mit oben beschriebenen Problemen.


Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn es mit splitter geht,dan auch ohne. Ich tippe ja darauf,das du das kabel,welches den splitter mit der 1. TAE verbindet, benutzt hast. Mit dem kann das aber nicht gehen,da beim stecker, der in die fritzbox käme, die pin-belegung falsch ist. Du mußt schon das normale vom telefon nehmen. (was quasi das telefon auch mit der tae-dose des splitters verbindet)


> Bei nem zwischenzeitlichen Rückruf vom Telekom-Service wurde mir gesagt, die PCs hier im Haus hätten alle Viren, die das surfen unmöglich machen


Was erwartest du...Telekom halt. Die hatten bloß keine ausrede mehr. 


Lordnikon27 schrieb:


> Mir langt es jetzt auch langsam mit der Telekom. Ich rufe da nochmal an, gebe denen 2 Tage Zeit, wenns dann nicht läuft (ohne, dass ich öminöse Zusatzservicepakete kaufen muss) wechsle ich schnellstmöglich Provider. Gibt seit kurzem hier einen Anbieter, die eigene 16k-Leitungen verlegt haben


Ob da auch wirklich dann 16k ankomen,muß sich erst noch heraus stellen. Allerdings ist eine ratenadaptive schaltung eines anderen (technik-)anbieters schon ein gigantischer fortschritt gegenüber einer telekom-schalte.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (26. März 2012)

Ok, mittlerweile bin ich ernsthaft angepisst und schäme mich ein bisschen 

Nach ewigem rumprobieren geht es jetzt wieder an allem Laptops und dem Netbook vollkommen ohne Probleme. Angeschlossen genau so, wie es ursprünglich war, mit Speedport Router.
Einziger PC, der noch Probleme macht, ist mein eigener, aber da bin ich nach ein bisschen überlegen drauf gekommen, dass ich vermutlich das Netzwerkkabel bei den ganzen Umbauaktionen ganz über den Jordan bekommen habe, nen Wackelkontakt hatte das schon länger. Werde mir bis heute Abend ein neues, langes Netzwerkkabel besorgen, dann geht hoffentlich auch an meinem PC wieder alles.

Katastrophe, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, woran es lag, es ist alles genau so, wie es zu beginn war, selber Splitter, selber Router, laut Telekom ist auch an der Leitung alles gleich.

Trotzdem werde ich schnellstmöglich Anbieter wechseln, ich hatte ursprünglich wegen dem vermeintlich besseren Service von Freenet zur Telekom gewechselt 

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank allen für die Hilfe und Ideen!

Edit: Neues Kabel herbekommen, alles geht wieder astrein. Ich hasse es, wenn Sachen funktionieren oder nciht funktionieren und ich keinen Plan habe, wieso.... Aber immerhin Internet, ich raste aus ohne


----------

